# Roof sagging- Repair



## heasleym (Apr 16, 2006)

I have a 1960.s home. and there is one part of the roof that lookes like it is sagging, (shingled)  is there something to look for for support under roof, rafter/truss repair or ?? 
Self repair things to look for, in attic, support issues, repair.

Could use some good replies on this issue

Thanks


----------



## CraigFL (Apr 16, 2006)

I once had a home with a sag in the roof. It was where several different rooflines came together so it probably could have been built better. What I did was to jack up that section of the roof until it was slightly above level, then brace it/spread the load with 2x4s and 2x6s. Then, I released it to settle slowly. This can take a long time because you just can't jack it all at once. It took me all summer to jack it several inches. In the heat of summer, the asphalt shingles are more flexible but still need time to equalize. I was lucky because my sag was over my garage so I only had to cut thru one ceiling and the support was on concrete. If it had been inside my house, I would have supported under the floor joist to the basement floor too.


----------



## Square Eye (Apr 16, 2006)

Triangles. Trusses are divided into triangular shapes. The webs should all be the same when you sight down the centers.

Framing members from the ridge down to the ceiling joists.

Tight joints and gussets. Gussets were often plywood in the 60s.

Maybe a knee wall down both sides of the attic. Make sure that it hasn't shifted or moved in any way.

Look for cracks and splices, blackened wood and soft wood.

If you go to the attic and the ceiling joists sag and follow the same contour as the roof, you may have foundation problems or other support issues.

It could be where the house has been repaired or added onto. 

It could be anything, look around, spend some time and take a straight edge or a string with you. It needs to be 4ft to 8ft long. A string is easier to move around, but you will want someone else to help with a string. Check parallel to the rafters and across the rafters. Check the ceiling joists. It may not be anything serious at all. 

Tom in KY, hoping you have good luck.


----------

